# Mesh flyscreens - cleaning



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Moving on from my earlier post regarding the bed curtain, now I have the problem of how to clean the mesh flyscreens in the cassette blinds on the windows, especially the one behind the hob in the kitchen area which is marked with grease splashes. Any advice / help will be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Charlieivan


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

I did mine with Lidl W5 degreaser spray, which comes in an orange spray bottle. I put a board behind the mesh from outside (with the window open of course!) and sprayed, let it soak then scrubbed with a nailbrush. I cant say it removed it all, but it made a dramatic improvement!


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

once cleaned don't use the flyscreen whilst cooking, or the blind for that matter. use care when using the nailbrush.

cheers
simon


----------

